# Ye Olde Watch Sunday



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

first time starting one of these threads







,eternamatic kontiki 20


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm going to wear this today


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

New arrival for me this week... all working well, just needs a new crystal









*Seiko 6139-6005*


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

1973 Automatic for Sunday


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've put this on for the moment as it's old watch Sunday, but might change back to the 24 later


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Tissot at the moment.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT GMT on alligator this morning:










Cheers


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Started off with the '36 again, but have now switched to my Enicar (now running at +20 secs per week)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I will give this late 1960's Glycine Airman (cal. AS1701, 25 jewels) a run out before getting down to some jobs around the house and changing to a Maratac Analogue Compass (made by Timex)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this....

*Services Despatch Rider c 1920`s?*


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Just received. Seiko Goldfeather.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

'71 vintage today, wearing to check time keeping. If it's OK it will get a new crystal (see the crack at 11-12 and a better picture taken.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

RLT20 today!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jacob but one criticism.

You've covered the holy land with the watch, it needs moving 50 miles west so the great Cambridgeshire fens are prominent!









Did well in keeping Leicestershire covered over though!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I will wear this one. A 70's Meiter Anker, the first automatic watch I succeed to repair. Very proud of me









Bertrand


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Jacob but one criticism.
> 
> You've covered the holy land with the watch, it needs moving 50 miles west so the great Cambridgeshire fens are prominent!
> 
> ...


Well I can see where I live


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Russ Cook said:


> Just received. Seiko Goldfeather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty... simple and elegant


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Jacob but one criticism.
> 
> You've covered the holy land with the watch, it needs moving 50 miles west so the great Cambridgeshire fens are prominent!
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul,

Point taken, sorry for that


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

watchless said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob but one criticism.
> ...


Not to worry all sorts of deployments can be done under cover away from prying eyes









& now a message for our friends in hostile counties..._The red cow flies tonight and Gordon has his recipe book_ 

Anyway I`ve now swapped over to this....

*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, Cal.505 7 Jewels c1965*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I was going to wear another vintage watch other than my Speedy MKII today, I've got enough of em after all, so I tried this on:



















Then I thought, as the Speedy's been on my wrist all week, I'd be different and have a new watch Sunday with this:



















But then I looked at my wrist and decided I just couldn't take this off after all:










This is getting serious gentlemen, I might need some WIS counselling soon















.

Enjoy your Sundays

Gary


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, dusted this one off today as I haven't worn it in ages!

Poljot:










If anyone knows where I can source the outer ring that is controlled by the left crown, it would be greatly appreciated. The words "hens teeth" come to mind though!!









Cheers

Mark


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Oris today


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Spent months searching for one of these. Won for next to nothing off epray. Covered in decades of dirt with a badly scratched crystal.

Sellers pic-










After a good clean and a bit of crystal polish...

Seiko Skyliner 6220-7990


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This again,


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Couldn't resist changing over to this beauty.

Rado Green Horse:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one from the 50's today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Done another swap, over to this two...

*Ural, `ЧЧэ` (?) 16 jewel movement, c1940s/50s?*










*Benrus @1954,USA, Swiss 17 Jewel, 10K Gold Filled Case*


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

*RADO STAG*


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

1984 Heuer (Pre Tag) 2000 Chronograph


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

makky said:


> After a good clean and a bit of crystal polish...
> 
> Seiko Skyliner 6220-7990


Fantastic!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

makky said:


>


That's a fine watch; unusual and has cleaned up beautifully.... a very nice catch!

I've switched to an old friend...



Engraved on the back 'Colin Veysey 3rd Oct '44'

This was the day that the last of the para's left Arnhem. Every time I wear this one, it makes me think...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

compas said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> > Just received. Seiko Goldfeather.
> ...


Many Thanks Compas


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

makky said:


> Spent months searching for one of these. Won for next to nothing off epray. Covered in decades of dirt with a badly scratched crystal.
> 
> Sellers pic-
> 
> ...


Thats an absolute beauty.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

makky said:


> Seiko Skyliner 6220-7990


Nice job, lovely looking piece.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kind remarks









Here's a couple more pics -


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed over to this now, will probably stick with this till tomorrow now


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Changed over to this now, will probably stick with this till tomorrow now


Nice one Phil. Is that a brushed monster bracelet?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Makky, that Skyliner is fabulous









Ive been wearing my trusty old Accurist Racing Chrono, I bought it new 10 years ago when I got my first sales job,









I can only wear it 6 months of the year as I cant remember how to adjust the time..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

hippo said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Changed over to this now, will probably stick with this till tomorrow now
> ...


Yes mate, got the man that likes to Dremmel do it


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

makky said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Spectacular Makky, great job, stunning watch. Youve inspired me.

Assymetric 218


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

makky said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb, that's one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen.

And you've done a great job finishing it, well done


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm, I didn't relaise it was *Old* Watch Sunday, it was this for me today ...










the Skyliner is fantastic and cleaned up beautifully (great job), but its the Chronostop for me ... great watch.


----------

